# Halti or front clip harness?



## happymondays (Jan 8, 2013)

Our pup is coming up to 11 months now and I would say she is about medium sized. Her lead walking is coming on ok and most of the time she is good. However, when she sees other dogs she really pulls and I do struggle with her a bit. She didn't used to be as bad but she stayed with relatives for two weeks whilst we went away and she now rears up onto her back legs and almost jumps towards them! Obviously we are training her to get her out of this but in the meantime want to make sure she is properly under control.

She currently has a harness with just a ring on the back for her lead but actually this doesn't help control her much so I wondered about thehaltithat goes around the nose or a front clip harness which is meant to make the pulling not work . Any ideas are greatly 
Appreciated


----------



## evuze (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking forward to replies on this, got a front ring prefect fit harness myself but not sure if I'm using it properly, I just emailed dog games to ask how to use it. Don't want to cause the little little man unnecessary discomfort. 

What's the difference between a halti and front ring? The trainer at puppy class told me mine was a halti...


----------



## happymondays (Jan 8, 2013)

Ah maybe halti is the brand? I am thinking of the one that goesround their nose and I think it tightens if they pull. Seems a bit horrible so not sure if that's what i want.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I like Mekuti harnesses - they may be something that could help you. https://mekuti.co.uk


----------



## jackapoo (Jul 13, 2013)

a harness i found really helpful, the lead threads across the front of chest, so makes it really easy and stress free to turn the dog away from whatever they are getting excited about and walk off in a different direction, happy at heel harness made by Ancol. it has been a great help with my little one.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

We use Ttouch harnesses with both front and back clips at the rescue; I really like them. 
As your dog is already used to wearing a harness a front clip harness would be a straightforward swap.

I'm not against headcollars, but I'm not a huge supporter of them either - it's a matter of finding out how to use them safely; which style best fits your dog; and taking the time to properly introduce one as most dogs hate them at first and need to be gradually desensitised.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

If her main problem is pulling towards other dogs and she is generally ok the rest of the time, I would be tempted to try and train a really solid focus exercise like 'watch me!'. This is usually quite easily done if your dog is food or toy motivated.

Most dogs dislike head collars so I would always try and not use one if possible.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

It is too easy to incorrectly fit a head collar, because most people don't know how they should fit. I've seen loads of people walking with the head collar pulled right up around the eye, and the head held unnaturally high. I always recommend chest attachment no pull harnesses - they are less easy to get wrong, more acceptable to more dogs and in 7 years I've only found one dog that still pulled painfully and we had to revert to a head collar. But we went with a correctly fitted Gentle Leader, NOT a halti.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I would try a front clip harness first personally. I've seen far too many dogs showing considerable distress when put in a head collar to think they really are the kind and gentle option they're so often marketed as. Some dogs don't mind them and for some they're incredibly aversive.

I've used a halti head collar (the make harnesses too, halti is just the brand name) on two dogs with no issues and won't say I'll never use a head collar again but it wouldn't be my first choice of equipment. Not all head collars tighten, the halti one does though.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

The Halti front attaching harness is really pretty good. I use it in secure areas with my Lab and it does help.

Definitely worth trying one and if you pair it with a solid 'watch me' you should find that helpful.

That said, in other areas (streets, busy events etc) I do use a headcollar. As long as care is taken to fit it properly and comfortably, then headcollars can be a hugely helpful tool for many dogs and owners.

The Dogmatic is the best, in my view - if you order one email them first for sizing advice. I recommend the padded/webbing one.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I've got a front ring harness and a headcollar - not that pulling is an issue here, nope, lol :aureola:

I find, the harness is better for normal walking and not pulling so hard in general, but it doesn't help much for lunging or if I want to get him away from something (another dog usually) and the headcollar isn't as good for walking along but I have much more control if he's trying to get to another dog - because I have his head. 

So I use the harness if I'm working on walking without pulling and I use the headcollar if I'm working on walking past or up to dogs like a nice calm dog and not a kangaroo.

I also have a back ring harness for using with a long line or flexi and if it wasn't for the safety aspect I'd much rather have just his collar and I rarely use just his collar for anything other than holding his tags, lol. (just to show how useless that harness is for anything else)


----------

